# Older centaur ultra torque or new veloce power torque crankset?



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2015)

I've recently picked up an beautiful old Italian handmade frame and put new 10 speed veloce group set on it but due to Italian thread have put an older centaur ultra torque crankset on it (approx 5 years old).

im debating whether to spend money on fitting a new English thread BB to fit the new veloce power torque crankset to complete the group set.

Do you think this is a retrograde step or would completing the new veloce group set components be the best option (and flogging the centaur)?

appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

UT is a many times better system than PT IMO.

If it is an alloy UT crankset, then what is the point of changing?

Even if it's not, I'd stick with UT.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Julio, that was the conclusion I was coming to. I have the alloy UT on at the mo' and it rides great. Just seeking reassurance before I move on to other components.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

UT all the way. When I built my latest steel frame I scoured around for an NOS alloy UT crankset. I hate the idea of PT.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wanted all alloy modern 11s bits on my vintage steel frame and went with a Centaur UT crank over the Athena alloy PT. I'm not sure I could tell the difference riding, but that UT engineering is so elegant in my mind, I just like it. I actually picked up a second Centaur UT crank off ebay just because the price was so cheap. Figure I'll have another bike sooner or later, don't we all?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Just for completeness, there's still plenty of UltraTorque Athena alloy cranksets you can find on places like EBay. I bought a new-in-the-box one a few weeks ago for about $150.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I got a Powertorque Athena triple. It's beautifully machined and finished.

But it needs a 14mm hex wrench to install. I got a hex to socket set at Harbor Freight that works fine. It's very easy to install the crank.

And it needs a crank puller to remove it. I got the Park Tool CBP-3 puller and the Powertorque adapters CBP-5, which totaled over $100. See the Park Tool blog entry on Powertorque here. This set will also pull the bearings, non-drive side in the cup and drive side mounted on the spindle. 

One bearing comes mounted on the drive side of the crank spindle. The *bottom bracket set* is one *empty cup* for the drive side and a *bearing installed in the non-drive side cup*. The bottom bracket set includes a wavy washer for the bearing preload.

The *Athena Triple*. Note that it's a "tripleizer" with the 30 tooth ring mounted on ears. Since it's a non-standard bolt pattern (one reversed on the middle ring), and the bolts are very close to the 30 ring, it can't fit any smaller rings. Too bad.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

What do you mean by...

im debating whether to spend money on fitting a new English thread BB to fit the new veloce power torque crankset to complete the group set.

If it's an Italian BB how do you fit an English BB?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Just use an It. BB if it's Italian. How hard is that?


----------

